# Ambi thumb safety?



## VietVet68

Do you like the ambi safeties or not?


----------



## Morgo

I prefer ambi safties on my 1911's and 2011's, very useful in competition shootings.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

They're useful if your strong-side hand gets injured, too.


----------



## Shipwreck

I like them for just a range shooter. For a concealed carry 1911, I prefer a single side.


----------



## zhurdan

Steve M1911A1 said:


> They're useful if your strong-side hand gets injured, too.


Indeed they are. Probably MORE important on a carry gun. If you carry and you don't practice support side shooting and weapons manipulation, you're only practicing half of what you need to be practicing.


----------



## dondavis3

They are a must for me :smt082

I'm a lefty.

:smt1099


----------



## VAMarine

Steve M1911A1 said:


> They're useful if your strong-side hand gets injured, too.





zhurdan said:


> Indeed they are. Probably MORE important on a carry gun. If you carry and you don't practice support side shooting and weapons manipulation, you're only practicing half of what you need to be practicing.


I'm with them.


----------



## Tuefelhunden

As a lefty on a working carry gun I can take them or leave them but would prefer to leave them. I see the benefit but living in a righty world I have gotten used to azz backwards. Left thumb back and around to sweep off on draw, index finger to sweep it up and back on. Side of index/trigger finger for the slide stop and middle or index for mag release. For right handed wrong way training I'm already set with controls on the left to use my right thumb.

I am concerned about how much resistance some of these safety's have. Positive engagement or lack thereof I believe it is called. Many of the ambi's (not all) that I have tried were a bit too easy to bump off for my taste. Case in point the RIA Tactical or GI both have very lightly tensioned safety's. Not cool. Kimbers that I have tried had the same issue but not as bad. Springfield and I'm sure many others seem to know how to do it right thus improving the concept for my tastes.

If I had started out shooting 1911's with ambi's I would no doubt not settle for anything else but I trained too long with out it so they feel foreign. Muscle memory is a weird thing. I'm not too old to change but I am growing more resistant. Long story short I respect the concept but no thank you.


----------



## flieger67

Another southpaw here and I prefer the ambi safety. In fact, shortly after I got my Wilson CQB, I sent it back to Wilson to have them install an ambi safety. I try to practice using each hand by itself and I find it easier to "run the gun" in one-handed mode with a safety available on both sides of frame. I know JMB didn't design the 1911 with an ambi safety but I think it's one reasonable improvement to his iconic design. 

It's also interesting to note that a number of non-1911 semi-autos feature either ambi safeties or ambi decockers.


----------



## Viper

I have two with and two without. For carry, I prefer without, but then I'm right-handed.


----------



## buck-boost

I don't care for them. But on 1911's I own that do have them, I haven't changed them... yet.


----------



## toocool

I don't care for them; no reason in particular, I just prefer the single-side safety...


----------



## Springfield Armory

Im right handed,but Ambi is nice if i have to use my left hand.


----------



## proscene

*Ambi remark*

*Im a lefty so I have it on my EDC Kimber. My other Kimber . . .no*


----------



## Lefty Shotlow

Wouldn't be without a safety on the right side of my pistol.


----------



## OldCurlyWolf

If I could afford one I would have it.


----------



## Packard

I'm right handed and I see no advantage and a couple of disadvantages. 

The extra safety adds width, and typically the ambi-safeties are of the extended variety--useful if you are wearing gloves, unnecessarily large if you are not.

I am in favor of the safeties that can be switched from one side to the other.


----------



## high pockets

Ambi safeties are a necessary evil when one is left-handed. This is especially true since no one I am aware of, makes a left-handed 1911 style pistol. Whenever I consider the purchase of another 1911, I just mentally add $50-$75 to have the ambi-safety added.

The ambi safety also comes in very handy when practising off-hand shooting.


----------



## devildogandboy

i voted no because being a righty i don't need an ambi-safety as all guns are set-up for the right handed person.
if i was wounded and unable to use my right hand, my left hand couldn't help me much anyway because i can't shoot worth a crap left handed.


----------



## Bisley

Given a choice, I'll take the ambi, but it's no big deal to me, one way or the other, since I mostly just shoot my 1911 at the range. I love it, but I prefer striker-fired guns that don't need lever safeties, for concealed carry.


----------



## flieger67

high pockets said:


> ...This is especially true since no one I am aware of, makes a left-handed 1911 style pistol.


Randall, Olympic Arms, Falcon Arms and Rocky Mountain Arms have made true left-handed 1911's. Randalls will occasionally show up on the firearms auction websites but they are pricey.

There's a German or Austrian company called Mogdans that apparently offers brand-new left-handed 1911's. The lefties are said to be the same price of a right-handed pistol. If you can read German or want to see some pictures, follow this link: Mogdans



high pockets said:


> Whenever I consider the purchase of another 1911, I just mentally add $50-$75 to have the ambi-safety added.
> 
> The ambi safety also comes in very handy when practising off-hand shooting.


I also put ambi safeties in if the pistol doesn't come equipped that way. I think it makes sense to have the ambi so that if you are shooting one-handed with either hand, you have easy access to the thumb safety.


----------



## DogRanger

Being a lefty its a must..I would think its not a bad idea even if your righty.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

i love the ambi safeties because i am ambi and i carry ambi so it just makes it more convenient.... granted with my autos i do have to use the middle finger of my right hand to trip the slide release if i am shooting lefty, but thats ok, my finger is there already


----------



## sgms

Like them. practice both strong and weak hand ambi. really a good idea.


----------



## Doug B.

dondavis3 said:


> They are a must for me :smt082
> 
> I'm a lefty.
> 
> :smt1099


Here too.

"Everybody was born right handed.....it's just us fortunate few that have learned to overcome it."


----------



## rgrundy

I carry with an open top type holster most of the time so I have had the ambi safety get pushed off many times over the years and prefer the single safety. The trigger is covered so there never were any accidental discharges. When doing weak hand drills it's not hard to learn to push the safety off. My competiton guns all have ambi safeties.


----------



## Sawmilljack

Tuefelhunden said:


> If I had started out shooting 1911's with ambi's I would no doubt not settle for anything else but I trained too long with out it so they feel foreign. Muscle memory is a weird thing. I'm not too old to change but I am growing more resistant. Long story short I respect the concept but no thank you.


This is exactly what I don't like about the whole idea. I envision myself with big hole in my leg obtained while practicing. In short they make me mighty nervous probably cause I'm an old guy set in my ways.


----------



## zhurdan

rgrundy said:


> I carry with an open top type holster most of the time so I have had the ambi safety get pushed off many times over the years and prefer the single safety. The trigger is covered so there never were any accidental discharges. When doing weak hand drills it's not hard to learn to push the safety off. My competiton guns all have ambi safeties.


Honestly, and I'm not criticizing you personally, but rather your equipment. If your weapon can come off safe in the holster, then the holster is not designed well. I'd replace it with something similar but of better design. I carry a 1911 IWB and the sweat shield is press formed around the safety so it won't come off while holstered. Might want to check into something similar. They still leave plenty of purchase area to grab your gun while still giving you the peace of mind that the safety will be where you left it.


----------



## rgrundy

zhurdan said:


> Honestly, and I'm not criticizing you personally, but rather your equipment. If your weapon can come off safe in the holster, then the holster is not designed well. I'd replace it with something similar but of better design. I carry a 1911 IWB and the sweat shield is press formed around the safety so it won't come off while holstered. Might want to check into something similar. They still leave plenty of purchase area to grab your gun while still giving you the peace of mind that the safety will be where you left it.


I've got over 45 years of practice behind me and really don't want to change my preferred style of carry. I just carry my guns with the single lever or a SIG or Glock. And I don't rely on the grip safety it's pinned. Thanks for your concern though.


----------



## rex

On alot of holsters,custom made too,have the molding done with the safety off,it isn't the easiest to find all the 1911 variations in a blue gun for molding made with the safety up.It's common for an ambi to be knocked off carrying if anything touches your side,happens to alot of people.

Since I'm a righty,I have no use for one.My index finger can swipe it off on the grip if I grab it with the left hand,and if it's being transfered to my left the safety is off already.There's also the issue of the joint loosening.If they are fit correctly with a positive stop for the rt side they're fine,quite a few aren't fit so well.The issue of tension is a great point,I've seen many that come off easy but go on harder.I've had to adjust many of mine,new gun or a replacement.A little finessing of the plunger bearing surface cures it pretty easily and you can set the tansion to what you like.

I've carried Condition 0 a few times not realizing it got knocked off,doesn't make me feel unsafe but some freak right out.The reality is,what's going to happen?Shy of a sear or hammer hooks breaking,it can't go off-you have the equivolent of a Glock at the very least,but technically it's still safer.


----------



## scooter

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> i love the ambi safeties because i am ambi and i carry ambi so it just makes it more convenient.... granted with my autos i do have to use the middle finger of my right hand to trip the slide release if i am shooting lefty, but thats ok, my finger is there already


I just held my kimber and tried what you described and I am confused..when holding left handed my right middle finger is on the 3rd finger of my left hand nowhere near the slide release????


----------



## rex

I think he meant to say mag release.

Rt handed I think it's arguablly quicker to just trip the slide release after a reload as you reaquire the support hand grip,shooting lefty I slingshot it.I don't think they are made anymore but I never subscribed to the ambi slide release,but HK figured out the mag catch long ago.I'd love to have that incorporated into a 1911,so the best I could do is go out and put a USP Tactical 45 in the family.What a nice friggin piece they are!


----------



## neorebel

IMHO the only reason for an ambi safety is if you're left handed. They rip up my shirts when carried concealed. If my right arm was shot I can still flip it off with my left hand without issue. 

I did notice a few times that my holster rubbed the safety on the left one and clicked it off a few times too.....that was the final straw.

Your results may vary.


----------



## SouthernBoy

I don't want any externally settable safeties or decockers of any on my carry guns. All I want to do is "pull and pull"* if I have to employ my sidearm. The last thing I want to worry about is a safety and its state.


* "pull and pull" = pull the gun and pull the trigger.


----------



## Pistol Pete

I don't like them,, My Combat Elite has the small ambi on it, hurts my right hand. I also don't like the extended safetys, took one off my Kimber and put on a std. Colt safety. I have a Ruger SR1911 with extended safety and it may be OK it's shaped differently than the Kimber was.


----------



## rex

OK that's weird, that post is listed as today but I've seen it happen before.

I prefer certain extended safeties, I feel better using my finger over the joint to operate it. What I don't like is the wide ones or the thinner versions with the squared off rear. Ed Brown and McCormick's "tactical" safety have about the perfect shape for me, so I'll just reshape them to that profile.


----------



## VAMarine

rex said:


> OK that's weird, that post is listed as today but I've seen it happen before.
> 
> .


It's a result of a poll thread. When someone votes in the poll it bumps the thread.


----------



## cwl1862

LOL True! and Only left handed people are in they're right minds too! :mrgreen: All three of my 1911's have had Ambi safeties installed.


----------



## candalos

Me too


dondavis3 said:


> They are a must for me :smt082
> 
> I'm a lefty.
> 
> :smt1099


----------



## Owyhee

The Ambi safety seems to me to increase the chances of the weapon snagging on clothing. My 1911 has it but I would rather just have the right-handed safety. Of course that't because I'm right handed.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

If, for any reason, you ever have to shoot left-handed, you may find that the snaggable left-hand safety lever was well worth learning to work with.


----------



## rex

If you must run an ambi there are ways to minimize the snagability of them.

The right side is normally thin so that doesn't pose a problem, but the left side can be resculpted. I like the Brown and McCormick style that is swept in at the rear instead of squared off like Wilson's, minimal pad but enough not to miss. If you are a leftie and worry about the left lever snagging or being knocked off you can remove all material you want and just keep enough to operate it. The original nub is small and tucks right in behind the plunger tube, but there's enough there to manipulate it. Of course you will have to practice hitting that little thing but .......


----------



## Sgt Riggs

I agree with most of you, I like having a ambi safety on my 1911's, but it's not a deal breaker. I can shoot either handed or right handed, but I am left eye dominate.


----------



## Shipwreck

Now that I have owned a few more since my last post - I prefer a single side. I've had too many ambis work loose and I have to keep pushing them back together after every range trip or two. (on 1911s)


----------



## VAMarine

Shipwreck said:


> Now that I have owned a few more since my last post - I prefer a single side. I've had too many ambis work loose and I have to keep pushing them back together after every range trip or two. (on 1911s)


 They do make them with en extended sear pin and slotted safety to keep that from happening. The new Wilson Bullet Proof Ambi and a couple others are "captured" units in that the right side safety can't walk off.


----------



## Dframe

dondavis3 said:


> They are a must for me :smt082
> 
> I'm a lefty.
> 
> :smt1099


Me too!


----------



## rex

That Wilson unit has become very popular. It sure is pricey, but the tennon design is quite strong and eliminates the slop that develops in the older style.

I haven't seen the Nighthawk version but some top tier builders speak highly of theirs also.


----------



## VAMarine

rex said:


> That Wilson unit has become very popular. It sure is pricey, but the tennon design is quite strong and eliminates the slop that develops in the older style.
> 
> I haven't seen the Nighthawk version but some top tier builders speak highly of theirs also.


Yep for a time Nighthawk was actually using the Kimber Ambi safety till they came out with their own part. So far mine has held up ok but one of these days I'm going to send it back had get the the Nighthawk part installed.


----------



## Shipwreck

Well, it doesn't matter right now - I have no 1911 at the moment, and while I am about to get an Ed Brown, I am getting a single size safety on it. I don't need an ambi.

Even on the $3k Custom Shop Springer I had - it kept coming lose. I'm done with them - and honestly, I don't need one.


----------



## WPhilB47

I think they are a justified advantage. Only serious drawback is exposure to accidental contact. Not a problem in a well designed duty holster. May be a problem with some CC holsters. Not mine. MY IWB & OWB holsters are custom fitted and boned very stiff horsehide with molded skin savers. The skin savers are so well fitted that they mold around the inner safety and prevent the outer one's movement. Short of brute force, I can't deactivate the safety in the holster.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

WPhilB47 said:


> ...MY IWB & OWB holsters are custom fitted and boned very stiff horsehide with molded skin savers. The skin savers are so well fitted that they mold around the inner safety and prevent the outer one's movement. Short of brute force, I can't deactivate the safety in the holster.


Yup: That's the way it's supposed to be.
You possess well designed holsters.


----------

